# New stuff, being built and on its way!



## ClickMini (Dec 29, 2009)

Accidentally sold my Smart Cart in a fit of wanting to drive pairs, so I guess I am jumping in with both feet! I have ordered a Tadpole 4-wheel carriage from Hardwick Hideout, and a pairs harness from Camptown! Looks like it is all going to come together quickly, too. Hardwick says shipping will be mid-Jan for the Tadpole! Wow. Never thought any of this would happen this quick, but I sold the Smart Cart within about 15 minutes of listing it for sale. So here is my first pair, I will be trying it out with them this year:












By next year, I will have started this pair together:











And of course it will be a fine setup for Miss Ally as a single, too.

Pictures will be forthcoming!


----------



## crponies (Dec 29, 2009)

Whoohoo! This sounds exciting!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so darn jealous. You're buying every single thing I planned on using, only I still have to wait another two years for Turbo to grow up enough!! Argh!



Not to mention there go your "spare CDE horses" for this year.



Hehe.

Oh well. I'll be waiting in case you eventually decide to part with any of this stuff.



Meanwhile, you know I'm available to help put them together and I look forward to watching them go! I'm sure you'll do great.

Leia


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 29, 2009)

Very Cool Amy. I wish I would have been around when you wanted to sell you SC! You will have your pair driving well by the time I am ready to go up to Happ's, so then you can teach me how to drive them!






LOL!!!! Good luck! Hope your back is better.


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 29, 2009)

I've heard good things about the Tadpole. Is there a good "market" for showing mini pairs in your area? We asked to show the mini tandem a local CDE and were turned down, as they didn't want to add another division. We did take them in a couple of pleasure shows, though.


----------



## REO (Dec 29, 2009)

WHOOO HOOOO!!! I'll be looking forward to lots of photos! (please!)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rhinestone, VSE Multiple divisions have been offered regularly here for years with rarely more than one entry in each level. They even get their own special awards and Best Overalls because management is trying to encourage more people to drive pairs and such! We've had a tandem, several pairs, a four-in-hand last year and we even had a three-abreast at the schooling show once.



The multiples division is growing rapidly with three or four Training Level pairs, a Prelim Pair and a Prelim four-in-hand in attendence at most events in '09 and another four-in-hand coming down the pike in a year or two. Now Amy will have her pair(s) and I've got my two boys so hope to have a tandem or pair at the fall VSE DT-T! at Happ's in 2011 when the yearling is 3 and then hopefully a pair in 2012 when he's old enough to do the sanctioned events. I'd say there's definitely a market here!

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 29, 2009)

That's cool. I should have looked that you all were from the NW. It is well known that you all are the VSE capital of the world!





There was a couple of mini pairs in a big pleasure show here in the Midwest a couple of years ago, but some of the powerful big horse drivers were irritated that they were in the way. I think that attitude really discouraged mini people from bothering with multiples again. We were discouraged from attempting our tandem last year not from big drivers, but other mini drivers that had heard of the challenges of competing with big multiples. I hope that it catches on again in the Midwest. Quite a few people were interested in our tandem, "Oh, isn't it cute...."


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 29, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Wow Amy, I'll be keeping an eye out for your posts, please update us if you can drag yourself away from your pretty girls!



[/SIZE]

I would love to here about the process, I'm looking at starting a pair, but have a while yet before I want to start that.

I hope you are getting some relief from you back.


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yes, my back is on the improve, thank goodness. That is definitely what got me started thinking too much while laying in bed all pain-killered up. "Hmm, wonder what I should do this year to have a little fun???? Well, duh! You could work two (four????) horses at once if you only had the right rig...." Dangerous I tell you. Dangerous!!!


----------



## keely2682 (Dec 30, 2009)

those 2 chestnuts for your pair are b size establo or arenosa horses?

u need either 1 more to make a unicorn or 2 more so u have 4 ;-)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The sad thing is Amy HAS another little pink filly!



Laddy's girl from last year, Fannie, is a red roan too. They'd be quite the cute little set.

Leia


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know Amy,,,, Rio is a perfect match to Flirty! Wow what a pair they would make.





Looks like you have a bunch of fun planned for the upcoming year~! I am showing Rio in senior halter classes.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, no kidding Kim!!






:shocked





Leia


----------



## Shari (Dec 30, 2009)

Goodness that was fast!!

Very glad to hear you are starting to feel better.

Yes... it is dangerous. Just how many 4 wheel carriages can you collect? VBG


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 30, 2009)

Kim I love that Rio!


----------



## susanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Once upon a time...

Actually, about 15 years back, before we owned any horses, Keith and I named our jazz trio Troika -- I had always loved horses, and we like the concept of three equals as opposed to a leader (or a wheeler, etc.).

Later we ditched the drummer (guess he wasn't so equal after all...), so the name was changed...

Still, I'd love someday to drive a troika. Have you ever see any of the Russian paintings or weavings of a troika racing through the snowy woods being chased by wolves? Not unlike the music world...

Okay...back on topic...


----------

